# Help with resume



## revell (Jan 17, 2009)

I am a CPC with 6 years experience and I am having a hard time rebuilding my resume. Does anyone know where I can look at sample resumes or would anyone be willing to send me their resume as a guide?

Thanks


----------



## Susan (Jan 17, 2009)

Gosh, I had to make a resume up about 4 years ago for the first time in 20 years and I just looked at the "sample" layouts in Microsoft Officer.  In respect to descriptions I just took the "old fashion" basic approach, but I did put a lot of thought into my goals.  I would be happy to look at it for you if you want to send it to me.

Good Luck!

Susan Ward, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-H, CDERC, CEMC


----------



## msmaller (Jan 18, 2009)

*Help with Reume*

Résumé and Cover Letter Template 


The Chronological Résumé is by far the most common résumé used today. It's actually reversed chronological, listing all your experience from most recent job to least recent job. because the format lists job history beginning with the most recent job listed first.  You emphasize job titles and employers, and describe in detail duties and accomplishments. The chronological resumes  may be easy to read and can highlight career growth. This format suit those whose career goals are clearly defined and whose job objectives align with their work history. You may want to use this format if  you are planning to stay in the same career field and your job history shows progress, .

The Functional Resume organize your work experience by functions, experience or competencies, rather than by calendar dates.  If you'ved worked in diverse industries or careers, you can use the functional format to tie things together to show how your talents and experience span broad industry disciplines.  They can also help cover some embarrassing gaps between jobs if you were caught up in the downsize debacle.  The key is making it quick and easy for the reader to understand wht you are looking to do and what experience you have to offer that's relevant without the reader having to spend much time and effort trying to figure it out.

Cover Letters are important! They are the sales vehicle that gets your résumé read and gets you the interview. Keep the following points in mind: try to address your cover letter to the hiring manager. If you don't know who that person is, put in a little effort to find out. Personalizing your cover letter will go a long way. Your résumé should contain the details of your experience; so, keep your cover letter brief and to the point. A long cover letter will most likely be discarded or ignored. Focus on answering the following questions: Why should they grant me an interview? What can I do for their company if hired? How does my experience match with the job? Keep your cover letter positive and enthusiastic. 

Finally, and most importantly, you should end the cover letter by ASKING for an interview! Hey, that's the purpose; that's your desired result. Write something like, "I am looking forward to meeting with you at your earliest convenience. I'm really excited and appreciative regarding this opportunity."

Example of functinal resume....
Lisa Saunders 	7569 Galligher Drive
(344) 778-5579	Fullerton, CA 06988


Retail Management 
Ten years of progressive retail management experience demonstrating a consistent track record of outstanding district sales growth as manager of the largest territory in a national company. Equally strong qualifications in all areas of store and district operations: P&L, budgeting, human resources, training, merchandising, security and other functions. Effective communicator, leader and problem solver who builds teamwork and possesses the drive to surpass goals. 


Relevant Experience and Accomplishments
District/Operations Management—Fast-track advancement through progressively responsible positions in store operations and ultimately district management. Key member of multiple corporate planning committees to develop new programs and set the direction for the company's accelerated growth from 54 stores to over 300.
§	Expanded district management responsibility from an initial 3 to 20 retail stores in the West Coast region.
§	Exceeded all annual corporate performance objectives and ranked as #1 throughout the company.
§	Held profit and loss accountability for the company's largest district – both in geographic size of territory and number of stores.

Human Resources/Training—Implemented corporate human resources policies and initiatives for the district. Managed employee relations in each store averaging from 20 to 45 associates and management personnel. Designed curriculum and implement train-the-trainer programs to develop associates. 
§	Experienced in personnel recruiting, selection, training, developing, scheduling, evaluating performance and supervision. 
§	Led staff to achieve performance goals and maintained the lowest turnover rates in the region.
§	Conducted sales training seminars biannually for up to 120 new hires region-wide. 
§	Traveled nationwide to assist in recruiting personnel and coordinating new store opening activities.
Sales/Merchandising/Customer Relations—Coordinated marketing and promotional events for district stores. Managed customer relations to maximize service satisfaction, contributing to sales growth. 
§	Achieved annual district sales growth of 7-10%, from $1.75 million to over $18 million in 5 years.
§	Relied upon by corporate buyers for industry expertise, knowledge of customer base and an eye for selecting merchandise that sells.
§	Tapped as Visual Merchandiser for the West Coast region and served on the Visual Merchandising Task Force to establish and implement a consistent visual plan for all stores company-wide.

Career history
Southland Corporation, Anaheim, CA – 1992 to present
Office Manager
Retail Brand Inc., Seattle, WA – 1982 to 1990
District Manager (1987 to 1990) / Manager (1985 to 1987) /Assistant Manager (1982 to 1984)
Education
Bachelor of Arts in Marketing – California State University, Long Beach, CA – 1983


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2009)

*ALWAYS update your resume!*

Deanna,
I sent you a private message ... 

To all ...
*ALWAYS* update your resume! If you've been in your current position for 6 months or longer you should update your resume ... NOW. 

There are many reasons why you may need a resume. You might decide to run for office in your local AAPC chapter - a resume is a great way to introduce yourself to your fellow members.  You might learn about your "dream job" that just came open and if you have a resume ready you jump at the opportunity. You might be asked to join the board of a local charity and they'll want a resume. You might (horrors) lose your job due to the economy, your spouse's need to move for another job, the practice being absorbed into a larger practice, or any one of hundreds of reasons ... and you'll need a resume. 

Always update your resume. And take a look at it at least yearly (I do it on my birthday) to be sure it still accurately reflects your skills, duties, and goals. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## utgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

revell said:


> I am a CPC with 6 years experience and I am having a hard time rebuilding my resume. Does anyone know where I can look at sample resumes or would anyone be willing to send me their resume as a guide?
> 
> Thanks



Go look at Careerbuilder, I think!


----------



## em2177 (Jul 23, 2009)

You can google "sample resumes" and it will give you plenty of resume examples.


----------



## brake (Jul 25, 2009)

*I'm in the same boat*

I also struggle with this I have about 7 years of experience, and I don't know where to turn for Medical careers sample resumes. There must be something that I am lacking because I can't get the first interview.  Thanks

C. Shaunta Brake,CPC


----------

